

27 Million Slaves - onreact-com
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/russell-simmons/27-million-slaves_b_290057.html

======
balding_n_tired
1.Don't know about the numbers, do know that it is a serious concern.

2\. "A few months ago, I was appointed the United Nations Goodwill Ambassador
for the Permanent Memorial to Slavery and the Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade,
which will be erected on the grounds of the UN in New York City." Frankly, a
commission in the Coast Guard, or a job with the Department of Labor or the
vice squad, would be likely to accomplish a lot more.

